# THEME CM7 THEMES with ECLIPSE



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I take no credit for this...
I got the Eclipse Project from Roman (He's the man) so thank him 
Anyways, open the project and rename the theme, title, owner,developer, blah, blah, the whole bit.
You can edit the xml's in Eclipse. (numerous PM's on this :android-smile: ). Throw your theme images in and sign with your keystore.

CM7-Template


----------



## hotTACOcheese (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, I've been waiting for this


----------



## one_love_420 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!!! This is a score.


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm assuming this is only for linux still right. Cause it never works in windows 7


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

what type of error are you getting?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Annex said:


> what type of error are you getting?


This compiles, and I've changed everything, The theme name, package name, and author name in the various files within. But when I install i to my phone, it tells me that it was compiled improperly.


----------



## Wuronz (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, nice it's what I need, thanks a lot !

But same error, can compile but can't apply (theme not compiled correctly)

anyone for help please ?

thanks in advance


----------



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

Wuronz said:


> Hi, nice it's what I need, thanks a lot !
> 
> But same error, can compile but can't apply (theme not compiled correctly)
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think I was the person that actually asked Roman to try and put this together a few months ago, and sadly I never managed to make it work either.

I honestly just gave up, and have been building my own personal theme from the command line on OSX, following most of this old guide on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=942203

If I had to guess, it has something to do with how eclipse compiles the apk. I don't honestly remember anymore (I had double drive failures in july and lost all the original test themes I tried to make with eclipse) but I think it was compiling in source code or something, but when you build via the command line, the apk has no classes.dex file (no actual code.)


----------



## Wuronz (Sep 19, 2011)

jocelyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I was the person that actually asked Roman to try and put this together a few months ago, and sadly I never managed to make it work either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply and themes built with the methof of xda you links remove the errors like "this theme is missing assets / apply anyway / bummer" and "this theme was not compiled correctly" and can be used with hdpi / mdpi devices ?

thanks in advance !!


----------



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

Wuronz said:


> Thanks for reply and themes built with the methof of xda you links remove the errors like "this theme is missing assets / apply anyway / bummer" and "this theme was not compiled correctly" and can be used with hdpi / mdpi devices ?
> 
> thanks in advance !!


Hi again,

Compiling from the command line like the XDA thread explains will fix the "not compiled correctly" message, but the only way to fix the "missing mdpi/ldpi/etc. assets" messages is to actually include lower density graphics in the respective /res/drawable-ldpi, /res/drawable-mdpi etc. folders before you compile.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## maliiina (Mar 5, 2012)

Annex said:


> I take no credit for this... I got the Eclipse Project from Roman (He's the man) so thank him  Anyways, open the project and rename the theme, title, owner,developer, blah, blah, the whole bit. You can edit the xml's in Eclipse. (numerous PM's on this :android-smile: ). Throw your theme images in and sign with your keystore. CM7-Template


anyone can reupload ?


----------

